# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Cơ hội lúc biết tiếng nói Latinh

## Trans24h

Nhiều người nói rằng tiếng Latinh là một ngôn ngữ chết. mặc dù thế, bạn cần hiểu rằng ngôn ngữ chết ở đây có nghĩa là nó không còn là tiếng mẹ đẻ của bất kỳ cộng đồng nào, ngay cả khi nó vẫn đang được sử dụng theo nhiều cách khác. Mặc dù không còn được quốc giao nào dùng để giao tiếp hàng ngày, nhưng thứ tiếng này vẫn tiếp tục được sử dụng trong nhiều lĩnh vực như dịch sách tôn giáo, dịch ngôn ngữ cổ điển, và tiếp tục được nghiên cứu trong nền văn học cổ đại.



*Những cơ hội nghề nghiệp cho người biết ngoại ngữ*

Hơn thế nữa, ngôn ngữ chết đã được tái sinh trong tiếng Pháp, tiếng Ý, tiếng Tây Ban Nha, Bồ Đào Nha và Rumani - năm ngôn ngữ Lãng mạn và cả tiếng Anh. Khoảng 90 phần trăm từ vựng của các ngôn ngữ này đến từ tiếng Latinh. Vậy nên, có thể khẳng định nó là ngôn ngữ chết nhưng mà không chết, và học tiếng Latinh sẽ mang về nhiều hữu ích hơn chúng ta tưởng. Dưới đây là danh sách lý bởi vì hàng đầu cho việc học tiếng Latinh.

*Làm nền tảng cho việc học các ngôn ngữ lãng mạn*

Đối với những người dịch thuật tiếng Pháp, tiếng Ý, tiếng Tây Ban Nha, Bồ Đào Nha và Rumani thì đây thực sự là một ngôn ngữ vô cùng hữu ích.

Như đã nói, 5 ngôn ngữ lãng mạn có nguồn gốc từ tiếng Latinh, nhiều từ vựng và ngữ pháp của chúng đều bắt nguồn từ ngôn ngữ này. Việc học tiếng Latinh có thể giúp củng cố kiến thức về các từ gốc, từ đó rất có khả năng giúp sức việc học các ngôn ngữ khác. Như vậy, đồng nghĩa với việc nắm rõ được tiếng Latinh tức là đang có nền tảng vững chắc để có khả năng buổi đầu học 5 ngôn ngữ lãng mạn cùng một lúc. Thật sự tuyệt vời đúng không?

*Không chỉ ngôn ngữ lãng mạn mới có nguồn gốc từ tiếng Latinh.*



Đặc biệt, trong vấn đề học ngữ pháp, ngay đến các người nói tiếng Anh bản địa cũng cho rằng ngữ pháp tiếng Anh rất trừu tượng, phức tạp và khó học. Tiếng Latinh lại khác, nó có hệ thống ngữ pháp trật tự, hợp lý, có cấu trúc, có hệ thống, nhất quán. Mỗi bài học trong ngôn ngữ này đều có sự liên kết và tính logic chặt chẽ. Hơn hết, nó là nguồn gốc của tiếng Anh, vậy nên nhiều nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra rằng học ngữ pháp tiếng Latinh giúp mọi người học ngữ pháp tiếng Anh tốt hơn.

*Tiếng Latinh cung cấp các từ gốc cho tất cả các ngành khoa học hiện đại*

Chúng ta đang sinh sống và làm việc trong thời đại bị chi phối bởi khoa học hiện đại, nhưng mà quý vị có biết những thuật ngữ khoa học chúng ta sử dụng hàng ngày đến từ đâu?

Tất cả các ngành khoa học hiện đại ban đầu phát triển vào thời kỳ Phục hưng, khoảng thời gian mà tất cả những người có học thức đều sử dụng ngôn ngữ Latinh. Nói cách khác, tất cả các thành tựu khoa học đều được ghi chép lại bằng tiếng Latinh. bởi vậy, thứ tiếng này chính là khởi nguồn của các thuật ngữ khoa học.

Những khái niệm, thuật ngữ căn bản nhất trong luật, y học, khoa học, âm nhạc, thần học, triết học, nghệ thuật và văn học… mà chúng ta học hàng ngày đều được dịch từ tiếng Latinh. Nếu ai đó làm việc trong các lĩnh vực này, hiểu được tiếng Latinh chính là một điểm mạnh để nghiên cứu và điều tra chúng.

Đối với các nhà sử học nghiên cứu nền văn minh phương Tây, nếu có thể dịch tiếng Latinh sẽ đem đến cho họ một kho tàn kiến thức đồ sộ. Giai đoạn này chính là giai đoạn phát triển đỉnh cao của nhân loại từ kinh tế đến nghệ thuật, phong cách xây dựng, triết học… và như đã nói, tất cả các học giả đều ghi chép lại mọi sự kiện, mọi tri thức lại bằng thứ ngôn ngữ “chết” này.

Bên cạnh đó, trong các công trình điều tra nghiên cứu khoa học, tài liệu được coi là có giá trị nhất được gọi là tài liệu gốc. Một nhà điều tra nghiên cứu lịch sử phương Tây nếu rất có thể dịch tài liệu thuộc các chuyên ngành từ tiếng Latinh có thể làm tăng giá trị khoa học cho công trình nghiên cứu và điều tra của mình, do hầu hết các loại sách được ghi chép bằng tiếng Latinh trong lịch sử được xem như là tài liệu gốc quý giá.

Chúng tôi chờ đợi sau khi xem những lý do nên học tiếng Latinh ở trên, các bạn sẽ thấy ngôn ngữ này vẫn còn sống động như thế nào. Và chắc chắn rằng học nó sẽ mang lại nhiều cánh cửa nghề nghiệp lý thú cho mọi người.

*Giới thiệu về Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:*

✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá rẻ nhất toàn quốc

⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

https://about.me/dichthuatcongchung24h

https://myspace.com/trans24h

----------

